# Retirement Location



## Fried Okra (Nov 12, 2015)

Wife and I are researching potential retirement areas. Our needs are good hunting and fishing for me, need to be near some good medical resources and wife is into dog agility. Thinking of NW or SW lower peninsula. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Having spent plenty of time in NWMi It's becoming the capitol of white flight. Medical care is still behind SEMi. Traffic and congestion increasing mightily, and of course winter starts now.
Many older people start to feel cabin bound by the weather if they aren't winter outdoors people.
There is a vibrant art and culture scene there as well.
Seems like there are plenty of min wage jobs for retirees to serve the tourists when it's high season.

It's not for me, but I can see the appeal for many.

SW Mi is an unknown to me, though Chicago is off of 94  And Chi Town has services for the elderly.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Fried Okra said:


> Wife and I are researching potential retirement areas. Our needs are good hunting and fishing for me, need to be near some good medical resources and wife is into dog agility. Thinking of NW or SW lower peninsula. Any suggestions?


I think there is a bunch more dog agility areas and events in the SW of Michigan. I think hunting and fishing can be had just about anywhere. More places/choices in medical in the SW area also


----------



## Fried Okra (Nov 12, 2015)

Gamekeeper said:


> Having spent plenty of time in NWMi It's becoming the capitol of white flight. Medical care is still behind SEMi. Traffic and congestion increasing mightily, and of course winter starts now.
> Many older people start to feel cabin bound by the weather if they aren't winter outdoors people.
> There is a vibrant art and culture scene there as well.
> Seems like there are plenty of min wage jobs for retirees to serve the tourists when it's high season.
> ...


Thanks for the input.


----------



## Fried Okra (Nov 12, 2015)

Gamekeeper said:


> Having spent plenty of time in NWMi It's becoming the capitol of white flight. Medical care is still behind SEMi. Traffic and congestion increasing mightily, and of course winter starts now.
> Many older people start to feel cabin bound by the weather if they aren't winter outdoors people.
> There is a vibrant art and culture scene there as well.
> Seems like there are plenty of min wage jobs for retirees to serve the tourists when it's high season.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

We live in nw and my wife does dog agility, everything is a two hour drive. Pm me with any agility questions.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I moved back to the UP (St Ignace) after I graduated from college (LSSU) and toured the LP for a few years. Fishing is good and there is more fishing for more varieties of fish within 50 miles than you can imagine. There is also excellent hunting opportunities throughout the area. I fish on both sides of the bridge and each area has unique fishing. Get a The UP has miles and miles of federal forest land for hunting.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Get some good maps of the area and check out the fishing and hunting opportunities. With a little more information I or someone else on this site can be of more help. What do you like to fish for and what do you like to hunt? Salmon numbers are down but you can't beat the pike, walleye, and steelhead fishing. Look at older posts on this site and that could help you also. A couple of other site to go to would be iceshanty.com. greatlakesfisherman.com and upangler.com


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

When I decide I have shot enough bucks for a lifetime we are selling the ranchette and moving west also. I am gonna get my Pier Toad badge and maybe another boat for the collection.


----------



## Fried Okra (Nov 12, 2015)

Great, thanks. I currently deer hunt and would like to get into turkey hunting. Fish? Any panfish, walleye, pike.... Never salmon fished, but it sounds like fun.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I can plan my fishing trips so that I can fish for trout and salmon a couple of hours then change to pike, walleye, and perch. Most of the time it is only a short drive between.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm not of retirement age but I have two in-laws that are retired and know of a very close family friend whos parents have been retired for several years.

The in-laws bought lake frontage up in Lewiston 10+ years ago and built a home there. It is a beautiful place and the fishing is awesome on that little lake (spectacle 7). In the summer it is really nice to be able to goto the beach with the kids on East or West Twin Lake, and do the small bit of touristy things there are to do up there. Gaylord or Grayling are a stones throw away for major grocery/shopping needs. I cannot speak to accessibility of healtcare up that way. The fishing is great in the spring/summer/fall, and there are several great trout producing creeks less than 15 minute drive from their house. My FIL and my wife's Uncle will hunt grouse and woodock on the Nat'l Forest and State Land up there, though rarely anything else. They always seem to bag a few birds every time they go out, though.

However after the economy tanked in 2008 they lost all the equity they had in the home they built and are still underwater last I checked There are actually several vacation homes very close that have not sold in 1+ years of being on the market. Property values remain relatively depressed in that particular geography. 

It is also 4+ hours away from their nearest children and grand children. While the idea of retiring up there sounded great 10 years ago now that they are in their 60s and gas is no longer cheap and all of their family is in and around the Metro Detroit area. Something to consider if you have grandchildren/children.

The other couple I know, who are parents of my best friend while growing up and whom I still keep in touch with frequently, retired to a house on Higgins Lake. Before 2008 it was a dream owning that home up there. Their children were coming up almost every weekend when the weather was good (and even sometimes when it wasn't). However after most of their kids started producing grandchildren that house way up in Higgins lake started to become a fair bit of geography and a big ding to their monthly budget from gas expense to travel down state to visit with their children and grandchildren. They would also frequently complain about cabin fever and lack of social affairs in the winter months around Higgins Lake. The place becomes virtually deserted after Memorial Day weekend. After 2008 they also experienced the same trashing of their home equity. They finally sold the home last year, breaking even, and moved back down here to be closer to their family. 

I am not trying to discourage anyone from moving up there or retiring there as they are beautiful places. Just figured i'd share some insight from the few retirees that I know personally.


----------



## Fried Okra (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info and insights.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Fried Okra said:


> Wife and I are researching potential retirement areas. Our needs are good hunting and fishing for me, need to be near some good medical resources and wife is into dog agility. Thinking of NW or SW lower peninsula. Any suggestions?


Somewhere in Louisiana south of Highway 90....


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

UP


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Live in extreme SWMI. Also have a place in NWMI. 
You always want to be where your not. 

I would say in the right place in either location as long as your relatively close to a medical facility. I know of several older folks who are selling in the north due to distance for medical needs. Getting old sucks but it's better than the alternative.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

Our main residence is just outside grand rapids. Six or seven months out of the year we live at our summer home on south Manistique lake in the UP. We thought about moving to the UP full time, but it's just too bleak in the winter. There just isn't enough to do unless you ski, snowshoe, or ride the snow machines. We don't do any of these any more. I can only do so much icefishing.
The medical facilities are a long way away. Petoskey or Marquette. Two to three hours each way. Grand Rapids has first class medical.
Our present arrangement works out great. 

Mike


----------



## Fried Okra (Nov 12, 2015)

Sounds like you have a good plan...


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Good Medical Facility = Grand Rapids or Traverse City.


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

OP, I grew up between Charlevoix and TC. Most of my family is still there. My kids have a 2nd home near Benzonia. I have lived in Kazoo and now Holland for the last 20. I go north to hunt and all over W MI to river and pier fish. Getting older myself. traveled a lot and like the west side more than east, as others have said values are higher on west side. GR has everything and best medical. TC good also for that. You may want to consider north northwest of GR where you can get specialized medical within a decent drive but country and decent drive to fishing, hunting and lakeshore. I am thinking through these things right now also. Wife won't live in the sticks but I would be happy on a 40 on a dirt road in the middle of no where. Finding that middle ground is the part we are at. Best of luck.


----------

